# Problema en fuente de equipo Philips FWD876/55



## deivi2016 (Dic 28, 2017)

Hola muy  buenas tardes!
bueno en esta ocasión estoy reparando un equipo de audio philips FWD876/55
Al abrirlo pude dar con que no llegaba tensión al integrado de potencia al que me decidí revisar la fuente.. y "pum" me doy con dos transistores mosfet volados en la etapa de primario ... remplace esos dos mosfet diodos zener por nuevos... ahora mi problema esta que al medir la tensión en el secundario esta me mide un valor y empieza a decaer a que se debe eso?
les dejo el diagrama para que echen un ojo.

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1107079/Philips-Fwd876.html?page=35#manual


PD/ para que se den una idea despues del puente retificador tengo 280v que para mi es el voltaje correcto pero después se hace variable
un saludos espero que me puedan ayudar con esta duda!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2017)

Es una fuente similar a la de las PC, autooscila para generar tensión suficiente para que trabaje el CI controlador y una vez echo esto tome el control de la fuente


----------



## deivi2016 (Dic 28, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Es una fuente similar a la de las PC, autooscila para generar tensión suficiente para que trabaje el CI controlador y una vez echo esto tome el control de la fuente



En el esquema donde encuentro al controlador?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2017)

IC952, es bien evidente, un KA7500


----------



## deivi2016 (Dic 29, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> IC952, es bien evidente, un KA7500



Bueno gracias.. ahora mi pregunta es si este controlador hace que la tension pase del primario al secundario, por que eso me esta sucediendo ahora.. la tension queda en el primario..
tengo 280v directo en el Drain del "primer" mosfet   en el sourse tengo la tension variable 130v decae a 0v y en el gate pude medir 100v que decae tambien ... 
gracias por responder!


----------



## deivi2016 (Dic 29, 2017)

Hola!
*B*ueno*,* paso a actualizar mi problema... me surgi*ó* una gran duda y es ese swi*t*ch o interruptor que est*á* en el diagrama como CN903  a ese lo tengo abierto por que *h*a*sí* estaba... o*_*sea ese swi*t*ch est*a* señalado para que el equipo trabaje con 120v o 220v.. yo digo si lo tengo abierto el transformador chooper no va a trabajar?? *C*onviene cerrarlo y probar? *Q*ue dicen? 
*G*racias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2017)

Dejalo en la posición para 220 V sinó vas a explotar todo , si lo corrés se duplicará la tensión de salida y quemarás TODO !


----------



## deivi2016 (Dic 29, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dejalo en la posición para 220 V sinó vas a explotar todo !



Ok lo dejo así como estaba nomas... mi problema sigue que no logro tener los voltajes en el secundario del chooper... leí por hay que hay equipos que no te dejan trabajar la fuente si no tenes todo conectado ej: (casetera,lectora,teclado frontal etc,) eso es cierto?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2017)

Si no aparece voltaje en el secundario es porque la etapa en el primario o no actua, o el integrado esta muerto.
Antes que nada revisa los dos diodos de protección sobre los gate de ambos mosfet y todas las R asociadas.
De todas maneras hay algo extraño, sobre el capacitor luego de la rectificaión deberias tener 308V y no 280V, revisaste toda la entrada? llegan 220AC al puente de diodos? si fuere así probablemente. el conjunto C906-C907 esta desvalorizado, si es así no llegaran a 308V y por lo tanto esos casi 30V menos podrían ser la causante del problema
Que va conectado a CN903?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2017)

Eso es una vulgar fuente de PC , el KA7500 es el LM494 , además de los Mosfets , ¿ Revisaste toooodas las resistencias y díodos de ese sector ?



deivi2016 dijo:


> ahora mi problema esta que al medir la tensión en el secundario esta me mide un valor y empieza a decaer a que se debe eso?


 
Se enciende y se apaga sola por protección , por eso aparece la tensión y se baja.


----------



## deivi2016 (Dic 29, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Si no aparece voltaje en el secundario es porque la etapa en el primario o no actua, o el integrado esta muerto.
> Antes que nada revisa los dos diodos de protección sobre los gate de ambos mosfet y todas las R asociadas.
> De todas maneras hay algo extraño, sobre el capacitor luego de la rectificaión deberias tener 308V y no 280V, revisaste toda la entrada? llegan 220AC al puente de diodos? si fuere así probablemente. el conjunto C906-C907 esta desvalorizado, si es así no llegaran a 308V y por lo tanto esos casi 30V menos podrían ser la causante del problema
> Que va conectado a CN903?



Si efectivamente cambie zeners diodos y resistencias.. solo hubo 2 resistencias que no toque son R:918 910 que están cerca del choopers y son marrones... en el conector CN903 va un interruptor que cambia de 120v a 220v de alterna según el chasis





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso es una vulgar fuente de PC , el KA7500 es el LM494 , además de los Mosfets , ¿ Revisaste toooodas las resistencias y díodos de ese sector ?
> 
> 
> 
> Se enciende y se apaga sola por protección , por eso aparece la tensión y se baja.



Gracias por responder.. si como dije cambie resistencias diodos y zeners.. ahora estoy dudando de dos resistencias que no toque por que no las vi.. son R:918 910 paresen ser importantes resistencias por que son mas grandes que las comunes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2017)

Primero probá desconectando la ficha RB951 que alimenta con  ±27V al amplificador ? Podrías cargar la fuente desde +27 a -27 con una lámpara de filamentos de 220V 25W.

Desconectá la ficha RB911 CN2/25 y por ahí metele 12 Vdc positivo en la pata 2.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 29, 2017)

Hola, chequea la tensión de alimentación del controlador, para ver qué ocurre antes y después de que la fuente deje de funcionar.


----------



## deivi2016 (Dic 29, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero probá desconectando la ficha RB951 que alimenta con  ±27V al amplificador ? Podrías cargar la fuente desde +27 a -27 con una lámpara de filamentos de 220V 25W.
> 
> Desconectá la ficha RB911 CN2/25 y por ahí metele 12 Vdc positivo en la pata 2.



Voy a probar lo primero.. aclaro que la fuente me tira los 12v y 5v .. lo que no me tira es lo +27 -27 y creo que los mosfet son la causante de esto...

a también todas las pruebas las hago con la fuente desconectada totalmente del equipo de música.. gracias por responder!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2017)

Alto Total!!!!!!! Paren las máquinas!!!!!! Paren las rotaticas!!!!!!! Frezar todo!!!.
Solo falta la tensión de +-27???????
Desconectaste RB921 como te dijeron???? hay tensión o no? si no hay tensión no se debe a los mosfet


----------



## deivi2016 (Dic 29, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Alto Total!!!!!!! Paren las máquinas!!!!!! Paren las rotaticas!!!!!!! Frezar todo!!!.
> Solo falta la tensión de +-27???????
> Desconectaste RB921 como te dijeron???? hay tensión o no? si no hay tensión no se debe a los mosfet



Si solo me faltaba esa tension nada mas +27 -27 pero bueno ya fue ya arme al equipo papa devolverlo y que lo lleven a un especializado... 

la fuente estaba totalmente desconectada de las demás placas asi que si estaba desconectado eso y si me tiraba los 12v y 5v

un saludos! gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2017)

Uy que lástima te rendiste muy pronto!
Te vas a tener que especializar, hace años la porción del mercado que utilizaba fuentes Swiching era muy pequeña, los Televisores en su gran mayoría, las PC, los monitores luego, luego las impresoras... y asi, de tener una fracción, hoy dominan la escena y las fuentes reguladas casi no se ven, seguiran existiendo pero con una porción reducida, asi que hay que ponerse a la altura de las circunstancias y ponerse a estudiar....


----------



## mario17farias (Oct 18, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos, espero no incurrir en ninguna falta al postear mi caso en este apartado, pues tengo un equipo philips que lo compré de un chatarrero(reciclador) que recorren mucho por el barrio, bueno mi intención al principio era comprarlo para aprovechar su transformador pero cuando lo ví, estaba en buenas condiciones de aspecto, esta persona me dijo que lo llevó a un tecnico que argumentó no conseguir el repuesto, pues bien, me lo vendió por 30.000 guaranies, serían algo así como 184 pesos argentinos, lo llevé en casa y me dispuse a destaparlo, antes de seguir lo que hice fué conectar la serie y probarlo, el equipo enciende pero a segundos se apaga, entonces lo primero fué desconectar la etapa amplificadora y lo volví a conectar, esta vez el equipo encendió y trabajó normalmente, todas las funciones estaban trabajando bien, ya no se apagó, entonces deduje que el problema estaba en la etapa amplificadora de audio.
Procedí a checar los transistores(mosfet) trae cuatro por cada canal, de los cuales dos estan en corto por cada canal o sea en total 4 mosfet en corto, los mismos son el P14NF12FP, que ya los compré y los volví a montar, antes de probarlo me puse a verificar cortos en otros componentes(son de montaje superficial) encontré que tenia dos resistencias de 0,47 (superficiales) que se corresponden a los dos mosfet por cada canal que al parecer se abrieron. Bueno lo que hice fué colocarle dos resistencia del mismo valor a 5W que tenía a mano, cada uno extendido con cables. y aislados. 
Lo probé de nuevo y me dá el mismo sintoma que al principio, al parecer se proteje por algún componente dañado en la etapa amplificadora, ya revisé y medí transistores, diodos(todos de montaje superficial) y no encuentro ningún indicio de corto. De última anoté lo que me pareció que era un integrado pre-amplificador, pero al consultar la hoja de datos me dice que es algo así como un inverter, el  chip es el 74HC14D quisiera poder reparar este equipo ya que se lo quiero regalar a mi hija, desde ya agradezco la mano que me puedan dar.


----------

